# G0250 Home INR monitoring



## SDAlward (Mar 16, 2016)

Our dr's have just started doing the review and interpretation for home INR monitoring and was hoping someone can give me clarification on the use of G0250.

My first question is, does this HAVE to include 4 tests(per the code description "includes 4 test")  I don't see anything that says "up to" or "at least" which brings me to my next question..

What if there is a month with 5 Wednesdays and the patient does their home INR test every Wednesday that month, that would be 5 tests, but the code only covers 4?  What would we do with that extra read, just write it off?

Last, what dates of service is everyone using?  Considering the patient does these a few times a month..

I think I'm over analyzing this but I would like to make sure I am reporting them correctly.


----------



## CodingKing (Mar 16, 2016)

The way i'm reading the code is it should be reported once for every four tests, not to exceed more than one per week. Since the day of the week may appear more than 4 times a month you could possibly have the code reported twice in the same month. There is no mention of per month in the code description which i assume was done on purpose based on how the days fall in a week.


----------

